# backless booster / travel seat for 3-year old (over 30 lbs, under 40 lbs)



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi:

I am taking my child on a trip to Australia. We travel a lot, and I have done everything from dragged along a huge car seat across the world to just held him in the ergo in taxi's (please don't flame me for saying that), etc. This time I am thinking of getting him one of those backless booster seats - maybe one that converts from a booster seat with a back to a backless one. I know he is too small for a backless booster yet (or even a booster with a back), but I really don't want to lug a full car seat with me. We will be in the car a fair amount of time, however.

I am looking for recommendations for good backless booster seats or booster seats that convert to backless. I don't want to make this purchase useless, so I would like it to be something that we will eventually use when he gets older and bigger (I mean, on a regular basis, not just for this trip).

Any opinions about the graco turbobooster (booster with a back that comes off) or the Harmony Secure Comfort Delux (backless booster)?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A 3yo is too young for a booster. Have you considered the Safety 1st Go Hybrid? It will harness now and backless booster later. The vehicles must have top tether and LATCH anchors are preferable.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

I know you asked about boosters but I just bought a cosco scenera car seat. It is cheap and SUPER light and goes to 40lb. The bonus is you could use it on the plane which would be a lot more comfortable for him (and you). It's so light I really don't think it would be any more trouble than a backless booster.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you considered the ride safer travel vest? It packs up small and is lightweight, but functions more like a harness. It may be a good investment if you travel frequently. I would not be comfortable with a 3yo in a backless booster, especially if there will be a lot of car travel.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Most 3yos won't fit in the scenera (or won't for long).

The Maestro is another option.

But I LOVE LOVE LOVE our Ride Safer Travel Vest. We use it for travel or if our older kids are going in someone else's car and we don't want to mess with a seat. Worth every penny!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

I live in Australia. It will actually be illegal for your 3yo to ride in a booster seat in most (possibly all) Australian states. This website has information on child restraint laws state by state.

http://www.familycar.com.au/page/child_restraint_laws.html

Technically it is also illegal to use a seat brought from another country but I have read of some US families living in Oz who still get seats from the US because those seats allow rear facing for longer. There are insurance issues with that of course.

All the major hire car companies hire car seats and there are heaps of baby equipment hire places as well although I know many people aren't comfortable with hired car seats.

Another option may be to buy a car seat when you get here. Do you have friends in Australia? Perhaps someone would be willing to arrange to sell it again after you go back home.

Oh, and I just re-read your OP and I'm afraid it is now illegal for a child to be unrestrained in a taxi also. Taxis are no longer considered public transport. They are not obliged to carry car seats but they must have anchor points accessible. Several of the international airports have good train services to the city.

If you want more info on anything let me know which airport/city you'll be coming in to and I'd be happy to find out what I can.

Enjoy your trip. It's a great country


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If you travel a lot a Ride Safer Travel Vest is awesome. It's even easier to haul than a backless booster. And it's much safer for a 3yo too!


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> A 3yo is too young for a booster. Have you considered the Safety 1st Go Hybrid? It will harness now and backless booster later. The vehicles must have top tether and LATCH anchors are preferable.


We bought this seat specifically for travelling and I am very pleased with it.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chickabiddy*
> 
> A 3yo is too young for a booster. Have you considered the Safety 1st Go Hybrid? It will harness now and backless booster later. The vehicles must have top tether and LATCH anchors are preferable.


I just stumbled upon this thread and thank you for this suggestion!


----------

